# Solved: Laptop Screen is flickering



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Dear Friends,
Just today my two year old Acer laptop began to get a flicker in the screen.I shut down the computer for a little while and turned it back on. The flicker wasn't there for a few minutes and then began up. The flicker is only an annoyance at this point rather than something keeping me from using my computer, but I am concerned that this is indicative of something more serious, and of course I would like to stop the flicker even if it isn't anything serious.

I searched the forums but couldn't find this question covered, so any help you could give would be appreciated. Of all the computers I have owned, this is the first time I have ever had this problem. I have not done anything (that I am aware of except move the location of the table it is on a few feet - but that was several days ago) or gone to any unusual websites. 

Anyone have an idea? Thanks

Thankful


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

When you say it is flickering, do you mean it is almost flickering on and off or going very dark/dull?

My initial thoughts are that the backlight may be on its way out or possibly just a loose connection between the motherboard and the screen. This isn't a particularly uncommon fault on laptops and on some machines it can be a relatively easy replacement.

What is the exact make and model of the laptop?


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

It gets brighter then duller, and back and forth every 3-4 seconds. It almost looks like I am plugging and unplugging it (and the way screens get duller when on battery power). 

The make is an Acer Aspire 5735. 

I don't know if this makes any difference, but I think that recently there was a thunderstorm. I don't know if any lightning got to it. Recently my modem died, and I replaced it, but I can't really remember exactly when that storm was and don't know if I can really connect the dots time wise between the storm, the modem, and the screen flicker. The rest of the computer runs fine, and a couple of other things plugged into the surge protector strip (phone, speakers) are fine. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Now, the screen is almost completely black. If you look real hard and real close at the screen, you can barely see what is on the screen. You cannot see the mouse arrow, so you can't really use the computer right now..


----------



## ZGravity (Aug 16, 2010)

Screen backlight screwed?


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Definately sounds like the backlight has gone on it, especially as you say you can see the image if you look carefully. Try shining a torch light at it to confirm, you should be able to see the image that way if it is only the backlight that has gone.

This can be a fairly easy fix on some laptops if you dont mind taking it apart to do it, if you are unsure I would probably recommend putting it into a shop for repair. It may even be more cost effective to replace the machine depending on your funds etc.

Exactly what model Acer machine is it? Ill have a look around and see if I can get some pricing info for you. Or you can try yourself, just Google the make, model and 'backlight replacement' or similar. You may even find guides on how to do it online.

It may be a case of replacing the whole backlight and inverter board as a single piece, it varies from one laptop to another.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Tanis said:


> Definately sounds like the backlight has gone on it, especially as you say you can see the image if you look carefully. Try shining a torch light at it to confirm, you should be able to see the image that way if it is only the backlight that has gone.
> 
> This can be a fairly easy fix on some laptops if you dont mind taking it apart to do it, if you are unsure I would probably recommend putting it into a shop for repair. It may even be more cost effective to replace the machine depending on your funds etc.
> 
> ...


 I followed your suggestion and shined a flashlight on it. I can just barely see the images when I do that.

According to what you have said, it seems to be the backlight. I am not sure if I could replace it myself or not, depending on what is involved. The only thing I have ever taken apart on a laptop was replacing the hard drive (not that I have done that much with desktops either, but it seems like we are talking about two different beasts). You mentioned a local repair shop - I talked to one local shop. He was talking $200 to repair it (said it was probably the panel but he knew nothing more than you do i.e. he didn't look at it, just heard my description). I am really wondering if it is worth sinking that much into it considering the laptop is already two years old, and I only paid $379 for it at Best Buy. I could get another laptop if I had to and would not have to starve for a month to afford it, but I don't have money just to throw away either.

It is an Acer Aspire 5735. I will see what I can find about a replacement part and a guide on how to do it online and let you know what I find out. If you find out something, I would be interested in knowing also.

Thanks much!


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

If you can see the image using a torch then it is NOT the screen, if the screen itself had failed you would see nothing. Using a torch like that is a common test to confirm backlight failure, I am pretty much 100% sure that is the problem.

http://www.cyfinity.com/2009/01/acer-aspire-5315-screen-replacement-guide/

That is a link on how to replace the screen on an Acer Aspire 5735, you can use that to show you how to get the to backlight / inverter board to replace it. It is in the 5th picture down, it is the small horizontal sitting board just below the bottom of the screen itself, all you should need to do to get to it is remove the front casing for the screen which is probably just a few screws.. It is more than likely a simple pull out plug to remove it, put new board in and plug back in. For the sake £20 I would give it a go myself anyway 

The guy in the guide refers to it as the inverter board, the backlight is part of that.

I have replaced 1 board myself in the past on an older laptop, I had never done anything like that with laptops before and it was very easy.

http://www.laptop-spares-online.co....cklight_Inverter___Inverters.html#aInvAce5000

Example of costs, £20 to get a new unit for the laptop and then the time to replace it, shouldnt cost anywhere near $200.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

computerlaptop said:


> HI
> Recently, the screen for my (Toshiba Satellite) laptop has been flickering. At first it will go from one brightness to a shade darker and back and forth. The length of time that it does this varies. Sometimes it will be for a split second, other times it will last for five seconds or more. When the flickering gets particularly bad, parts of the screen will start to distort.
> 
> Computer Laptop


Quite possibly the same fault, just that your backlight is just starting to go rather than failed completely. Try pluggin an external monitor onto the laptop and see if you have the same problem on that monitor.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I am going to look at this in more detail tonight, check into getting the part, and see what I can do. I'll keep you posted on what happens. I appreciate the help.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm back. I checked out about 5 or 6 computer part sites online. None of them as far as I could tell had the part. I called Acer and they said they did not sell just the backlight/panel but that they only seel the entire LCD screen. With shipping, I am looking at about $150. I am out of ideas - anyone have any ideas, or does it look like it is time to start looking through the Best Buy ads again. I really am unsure about spending $150 for a machine that I only paid $379 for new two years ago. 

Tanis, I saw that you told ComputerLaptop that he could plug an external monitor in to the laptop. I have a couple of old monitors in my basement (8-10 years old). Is there a particular port I should plug the cable into the laptop to get the picture to go to the old monitor. I am willing to live with this for a while until Thanksgiving sales come around.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

As little as $6 from Ebay US for acer aspire 5735 inverters, replacing the entire LCD is just a total con job!

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...spire+5735+inverter&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Yes, you can connect a monitor to it, it will connect to the VGA port, the blue port on the left of the image.

http://images04.olx.com.pk/ui/5/20/...Price-35000-Computers-Hardware-1270568023.jpg

Once connected, you may have to change the laptops output settings to get a picture on it, this is normally done via a keyboard shortcut when you are logged into Windows. The shortcut is normally FN+F key, it will probably have a picture like a little monitor on the F key. On my laptop it is FN+F2.

You may have to do it more than once to get the output onto the monitor.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Success! Well at least success in getting the old monitor hooked up to the laptop. So I am back to being able to use my laptop. I haven't been able to get to e-bay to buy the backlight, but I probably will in a day or two. For that price, it can't hurt to try to install it. The worst I can do is kill the screen, but I'll still have my computer hooked up to old monitor. I guess there was some reason I kept that old thing. . I guess I'll consider thiis thread closed. Thank you Tanis so much for taking the time out of your schedule to help. It is very much appreciated.


----------

